# MTV's True Life



## kell11 (Jan 10, 2006)

This Thursday(12th) at 10/9central that show on
MTV is going to give it's jughead audience an hour on the _addiction _ of steroids


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 10, 2006)

who cares about the huge drug addiction to pot, coke, x and meth....lets have a special on steroid "addiction"


----------



## kell11 (Jan 10, 2006)

EXACTLY. I'm sure it's going to be in the true style of MTV,stupid journalism.


----------



## Strongman (Jan 10, 2006)

I heard one time @ bandcamp this kid had a flute and..........
And another time @ bandcamp she used a clarinet......
and then......LOL

That's what this episode is going to be like.....

I heard one time he used gear and he got all crazy....
and then another time he was like grrrr and then his eyes were all red....
and then it was like he had muscles and we were like whoa!!!!!

I get a kick out of these shows.....Let's see how one sided they can be!!!!
Ok....Time for me to go inject so that I can get all big and crazy......Grrrrrr..grrrrr...LOL


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jan 10, 2006)

someone settle SM down lol........ i think it just a nother way for the puplic to give steriods a bad rep.....im excited to see it.. i bet half of them have no clue what they are doing


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 10, 2006)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> .. i bet half of them have no clue what they are doing



I bet they wont either.  I havent seen the previews yet....but I will watch.


----------



## Strongman (Jan 10, 2006)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> someone settle SM down lol........ i think it just a nother way for the puplic to give steriods a bad rep.....im excited to see it.. i bet half of them have no clue what they are doing




LOL...sorry Jay...must be my blood pressure going up again!!   

It's just funny how media can put any spin they want on a subject just for the sole purpose of getting attention.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 11, 2006)

Naw,SM is right.
There'll be a bunch of too young bloated punks on with thier hands full of QV from tijuana jabberin' about how "awesome,dude"! it is...
accompanied by a few rediculous polled and questionable "facts".


----------



## a-bomb83 (Jan 11, 2006)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> I bet they wont either.  I havent seen the previews yet....but I will watch.



find a show on mtv you like (even remotley) and watch the whole thing, including commercials, and you'll run across it.


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll wait and watch it tomorrow night...but it comes on the same time as Jerry Springer....so I'm torn   

oh yeah...Bomb...last night I had a McD's fishsandwich...


----------



## Cookie (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## juicen00b1 (Jan 12, 2006)

i forgot all about that episode! im stoked- cant wait to see it.. the previews didnt seem too one sided about it- the "users" were little guys though..


----------



## kell11 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Tonight. 10/9central.
Kenzie,that's 10pm for you.
Cookie,that's 7pm for you-
I know,Yall are thinking WTF kell, you think were idiots and bimbos?
NO! I love ya both...I just learned how time zones work and Im proud of myself*.....   *Im a mimbo.*


----------



## kell11 (Jan 13, 2006)

On in 5 minutes-Central time.
gonna go watch it.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 13, 2006)

Just as we thought.
Too young dummies w/little knowledge who want muscles...idiots
They can't even poke themselves...Dufuses.
And whats with the queer? He's an estrogen case.
It doesn't reflect poorly on us though---But if you're like any of those
asswipes(in any way)..GO AWAY.
Shows not over,the'yll have to get to the part where it was responsible for loss of life.
It'll never mention these KIDS didnt have a clue what the hell they were dealing with...


----------



## Macstanton (Jan 13, 2006)

damn, has anyone ever seen acne that bad?


----------



## kell11 (Jan 13, 2006)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> damn, has anyone ever seen acne that bad?


Hell no,is his girlfriend turned on when she hugs him and he oozes pus?


----------



## Macstanton (Jan 13, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Hell no,is his girlfriend turned on when she hugs him and he oozes pus?



lmfao.  and the only actualy big guy on the entire show is gonna kill himself.  6 months with no break?  that's just askin for it.


----------



## kell11 (Jan 13, 2006)

I quit watchin'.
They heard of steroids.
they did steroids.
They're all stikboys.
*nothing* can help them physically,none had the genetics.
The "peter" guy seemed to have a method of some sort.
Absolutely NO information.
MTV blahblah!!That was worse than I thought it could be.Pure flat
Good news was most of them quit.

I want to see a "FRONTLINE' show on the subject.


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Jan 13, 2006)

what else could be expected out of MTV??? lol


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 13, 2006)

The only one with a lil bit of sense was Peter (the first guy).

It would've been nice to see a female aspect of it.


----------



## MR .T (Jan 13, 2006)

I dont get mtv can you see it online?


----------



## Macstanton (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm sorry this is a little off-topic, but damn McKenzie.....please tell me you don't pay someone to take those pics cause I'd have to do it for free....


----------



## MR .T (Jan 13, 2006)

get in line


----------



## gregdiesel (Jan 13, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Just as we thought.
> Too young dummies w/little knowledge who want muscles...idiots
> They can't even poke themselves...Dufuses.
> And whats with the queer? He's an estrogen case.
> ...



That was clearly a poor representation of gear users.  The gay guy was a total joke and disgrace.  "I took a bunch of Tylenol"??? Congrats you just damaged your liver but you will certainly live you fool.  

The location of alot of the injections looked bad.  That one quad shot looked horrible.  And I like how MTV blurred and bleeped out the names of the products which I was really curious about.

My girlfriend commented on the "Back-ne" as she called it LOL I get 2 or 3 at a time and I'm pissed!!

And the loss of life (I predicted it) was suicide.  They took the poor kid out of school and out of a baseball career and cold turkey with no PCT and blame the gear for his suicide.  WTF??


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 13, 2006)

Very well said Greg.....I agree on all of your opinions.


Mac...I usually take them with dig cam or web cam.


----------



## Strongman (Jan 13, 2006)

You know I have an idea...

Maybe ABC can line up a new show instead of "Dancing with the Stars" they could call it "Juicing with the Athletes"....I think that would be much more entertaining!!!


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jan 13, 2006)

NOW WERE TALKING lol


----------



## juicen00b1 (Jan 13, 2006)

The guys didnt know what was going on.. The one that had a test "3 weeks befor the fight" passed even though he was on Deca.. And it left out the part that the gay guy REALLY wanted to kill himself because he woke up one day and was like "o shit... IM GAY" and that caused him to OD on tylenol.. Hey.. i dont blame him!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 13, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Hell no,is his girlfriend turned on when she hugs him and he oozes pus?



uke:


----------



## Cookie (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## pincrusher (Jan 13, 2006)

Cookie said:
			
		

> I turned it off after the first half. Didn't want to waste any more of my time!


i forced myself to watch about 20 minutes worth and it was exactly as i expected. a bunch of idiots representing the steroid users of the world. why dont they use someone like me who actually knows what the hell they are doing and getting into with steroids.


----------



## bigguns (Jan 13, 2006)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> why dont they use someone like me who actually knows what the hell they are doing and getting into with steroids.



Pin - I believe the show would have come under heavy criticism if it had represented steroids in a positive light. It's all about making the viewers happy and that means telling them what they think, in their infinite wisdom, they already know - that steroids are bad and steroid users are just mindless junkies. Heaven forbid someone should say that steroids, when used correctly, can promote health and well-being....  :eek2:


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 13, 2006)

i agree on that quad shot that gay guy did...was like perpendicular on the top of his quad squeezing w/ 2 hands.  then they have that b-roll footage of the person drawing up a "steroid" from an UNSEALED bottle......thats real smart.


----------



## Nitrateman (Jan 13, 2006)

We need to hire a PR agency to put out some pro AAS info.

Nitrateman


----------



## NeverBigEnuff (Jan 14, 2006)

bigguns said:
			
		

> Pin - I believe the show would have come under heavy criticism if it had represented steroids in a positive light.   :eek2:



Yep, can you say "politically correct"?  The Media will always try and appeal to the popular, or majority opinion, to get the viewer ratings they need so they can sell their air time to sponsors.  Since the popular/majority opinion of pretty much anything is based on misinformation, ignorance, or predjudice, one can hardly expect a fair shake re: the portrayal of steroid use. It is also unfortunate that with use there is abuse, and that abuse gets the publics' attention through the Media.  Too bad they can't even portray the abuse properly...


----------



## TexasCreed (Jan 16, 2006)

Okay i finally saw it and i agree with yall.  There would never be a show with the positive aspects and people knowing what they were doing.  But, it benefits us, cause then more and more would be using and diminishing our supply and screwing our world up.


----------



## Testosperone (Jan 17, 2006)

yeh i think its funny how none aspirated and no one mentioned on damn thing about pct and that one fuck im going to be on a cover good luck bro ur not that big he was the only reasonable one if that, they were all fucking retarded. this show was bogus i was hoping it would be decent but i got exactly what i expected media produced negatively influenced reatrderd monkey shit. that show blew cock and from now untill the end of mtgay it will be known that steroids are made for the dumbass fuck boys, queer, and suicidle junkies. give me a break that shit was gay and im pissed i wasted my time watching it. to all u fuckers that think steroids are cool and u wanna be like the dumb bitches off that damn show for  your own safety please do some fucking research before u jump into the deep end without ur water wings u pussy fucks (adressed to all that watched that show and prolly heard of and will use steroids with no knowledge)


----------

